
Jeff Bezos donates $33M to scholarship fund for ‘dreamers’ - artsandsci
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/powerpost/wp/2018/01/12/jeff-bezos-donates-33-million-to-scholarship-fund-for-dreamers/?utm_term=.a7fa4b65c549
======
WheelsAtLarge
Come on Jeff, there's no way in hell you'll be able to spend your wealth
before you die. You need to start donating it to causes you find worthy at a
faster rate.

